# SkipMode on Roamio



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm hoping someone from TiVo reads this. 

I think you should reconsider adding SkipMode to the Roamio line. Since there will not be a direct replacement for the Roamio Pro in the Bolt lineup for another year or so, and the Roamio Pro is still being sold, it seems unfair to make such a useful feature unavailable to Roamio users.

I understand there is a cost associated with the feature that wasn't anticipated when the Roamio was sold, so I would suggest that you give it to monthly/yearly subscribers for free and charge a small fee to enable it on lifetime units. That way you can recoup some of the reoccurring costs associated with the feature and us Roamio Pro users aren't just left out in the cold.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I think you'd still have the same labor overhead manually checking commercial cut points whether you sold one Bolt or 10 million Bolts. Adding this feature to Roamio should not increase the recurring cost. There would be cost in porting the feature from Bolt to Roamio, but even that should be minimal.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

It's insulting to those of us who have supported TiVo for many years (13+ for me). Users have always received new features as long as the feature was not limited by the box hardware. TiVo should reconsider and change their decision.


----------



## usc-fan (Feb 4, 2015)

Completely agree. Unbelievable....


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a Roamio Plus with lifetime, and I'd probably be willing to pay a small fee to activate this feature.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

I just bought a Roamio Pro and would also be willing to pay an activation fee for this feature. Not having nor getting a 4ktv anytime soon, the bolt will not interest me and much less will I purchase one just for the commercial skip feature.


----------

